# Stihl Marketing



## Stax (Jun 21, 2012)

Ya gotta love these two shots.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 21, 2012)

This one is not too shabby. The sales guy said if I bought the Stihl calendar for $250.00, he'd give me a free saw.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 25, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> View attachment 69054
> 
> 
> This one is not too shabby. The sales guy said if I bought the Stihl calendar for $250.00, he'd give me a free saw.


 maybe another couple hundred and he'll throw in the 'helper' lady.........for wood cutting purposes, of course!


----------

